# Hydraulics lose power after warm up



## garyhanna

Hi there,

I have a JD 2210. Recently, the hydraulics lose most of there lifting power after running the tractor for 10 minutes or so. Once the engine is cool, they lift well until the oil warms again.

Does anyone know if this sounds like a pump issue or maybe the relief valve?

I pretty new at this so any help is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!
G


----------



## Live Oak

Could also be the sump screen in the transmission? How many hours are on the trans/hyd oil and filter?


----------



## garyhanna

Thanks for the reply.

About 150 hrs.


----------



## JDFANATIC

garyhanna,

Have you done the 50 hr service (change fluid and filter)? If so, I would take a look at the hydro cooling fan (you'll have to crawl under the tractor but above the filter you'll see the fan). Is it intact?


----------



## garyhanna

Hi,

I have done the 50 hr service. I will give the cooling fan a look see.

Thanks again


----------



## garyhanna

Bingo. All of the blades are broken off. Should I be worried about any internal damage from running with this fan broken for the past 5 hours of use?

Thanks so much


----------



## Upper5Percent

> _Originally posted by garyhanna _
> *Bingo. All of the blades are broken off. Should I be worried about any internal damage from running with this fan broken for the past 5 hours of use?
> 
> Thanks so much *


As long as you haven't COOKED your hydraulic oil...you should be OK...Is it still basically clear?


----------



## garyhanna

Yes it is.

Thanks!


----------



## ki4iua

*hydro cooling fan replacement*

Did you replace the fan? If so, how much is involved? Mine is broken on my 2210, too. 

Thanks,


----------

